# What's on? List of event and festivals in your city...



## LearnAboutOz (Nov 6, 2011)

I have a few web sites that I check out to see what is on. I thought it would be good to share them with you:

1- eventful.com : search by your city name and see the list of concerts, events etc that are on in your area.

2- What's on? This includes the most important and up-to-date list of events in various cities of Australia

3- If you live in Sydney, this web site will inform you about the events, festivals etc. whatson.cityofsydney.nsw.gov.au


----------



## heather25098 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi,
hope it will be handy, wish to visit the sites some day.


----------

